# Transparenz geht nicht



## FunkFlex (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
ich will ein Logo gestalten, dass ich von einem Foto habe.
Nun soll das Logo alleine  stehen also ohne den weissen Hintergrund den es jetz hat, da es auf einen schwarzen Hintergrund eingebunden werden soll auf einer Internetseite.
D.h. der weisse Hintergrund soll Transparent werden, in Photoshop geht das alles wunderbar. Nur wenn ichs dann als PNG abspeicher, und in die seite einbinde, is da wo der weisse Hintergrund war immernoch ein seltsamer Schleier....
Wie kann ich denn dieses Problem lösen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

FunkFlex


----------



## smileyml (31. Oktober 2010)

Du hast es als png24 mit aktiviertem Transparenz-Kanal für das Web gespeichert?
Vielleicht kannst du uns den Schleier ja auch mal zeigen?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## FunkFlex (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja genauso hab ich das gespeichert.
Nur wie soll ich das hochladen? Das is ja nur so, wenn ichs auf den Hintergrund drauf mache.....
Des is sehr seltsam. Freigestellt hab ich das Logo mit der Farbbereich Auswahl und dann halt das weisse entfernen. Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?
Gruß


----------



## smileyml (31. Oktober 2010)

Mache doch mal einen Screenshot und zeige uns den?!

Sosnt würde ich grundsätzlich das Logo ohne Hintergrund erstellen. Ich vermute fast, das eine eingeschränkte Toleranz bei der Auswahl zu deinem Problem führt.


----------



## FunkFlex (2. November 2010)

So jetz hab ich nen Screenshot.
hab mal die linke obere Ecke ausgeschnitten und vergrößert.
Is aber an allen 4 Ecken so. Das schwarze im Hintergrund ist die "Fläche" auf der das Logo liegt.


----------



## jägurei (2. November 2010)

Hast du vielleicht eine weiche Auswahlkante ausgewählt?!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
so am Rande, du ahst ja anscheinend PNG-24 verwendet. Der IE kann das aber nicht wirklich darstellen, zumindest nicht ohne korrektur JS. Hierfür kannst du trotzdem das PNG-8 einsetzen da dieses auch schon Transparenzabstufungen von der Spezifiketion her unterstützt. Nur Photoshop unterstütz das nicht.
Fireworks zum Bleistift schon.
Kannst das Ganze aber auch heir nachlesen: http://praegnanz.de/weblog/png8-wird-interessanter

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. November 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der verlinkte Artikel schon 3 Jahre alt ist, dann kann man schon ahnen, dass die Aussage möglicherweise nicht mehr stimmt, der IE könne keine PNGs (24+8, mit Transparenz) darstellen. Sowohl IE7, als auch IE8 (und auch der kommende IE9) können PNGs korrekt darstellen. Lediglich IE6 und älter, sowie die allererste Version des IE7 hatten dieses Problem. Für den IE7 ist das auch schon lange gelöst.

Das Problem dürfte eher im Freistellen des Logos und der Weiterbearbeitung zu finden sein.
Aber mit dem winzigen Brocken, die man uns hier zeigt, werden wir das Problem nicht lösen können.
Keine Ahnung, was wir damit anfangen sollen.
Wäre vermutlich viel zu einfach, mal das freigestellte PNG hier herzuzeigen (hochzuladen) und einen Screenshot z.B. von der Ebenenpalette in Photoshop zu machen wo wir sehen können, was du da gebastelt hast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2010)

> Wenn man bedenkt, dass der verlinkte Artikel schon 3 Jahre alt ist, dann kann man schon ahnen, dass die Aussage möglicherweise nicht mehr stimmt, der IE könne keine PNGs (24+8, mit Transparenz) darstellen. Sowohl IE7, als auch IE8 (und auch der kommende IE9) können PNGs korrekt darstellen. Lediglich IE6 und älter, sowie die allererste Version des IE7 hatten dieses Problem. Für den IE7 ist das auch schon lange gelöst.



Da hast du schon recht, aber einal ist der IE 6 imer noch aktuell und wenn ich mittels PNG 8 die Funktionen von PNG-24 bekomme dann lass doch leiber das verwenden. Das Alter des beitrages zeigt ja eigentlich nur das diese Information doch eigentlich keine Allgemeinverbreitung gefunden hat.
Ich wußte das bis vor zwei Wochen auch nicht.

Deinem zweiten Absatz kann ich mich nur voll anschließen .

Viele Grüße


----------



## FunkFlex (2. November 2010)

Naja wenn  das png allein dasteht tritt das Problem ja nicht auf!
Nur wenn ichs es auf den Hintergrund setze....


----------



## SpiceLab (2. November 2010)

FunkFlex hat gesagt.:


> Naja wenn  das png allein dasteht tritt das Problem ja nicht auf!
> Nur wenn ichs es auf den Hintergrund setze....


Tja, wenn du hier weitere sachdienliche Hinweise erwartest, kann man nur Martins Post zitieren, den du offensichtlich nicht in vollen Zügen gelesen hast.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Wäre vermutlich viel zu einfach, mal das freigestellte PNG hier herzuzeigen (hochzuladen) und einen Screenshot z.B. von der Ebenenpalette in Photoshop zu machen wo wir sehen können, was du da gebastelt hast.


----------



## DexXxtrin (9. November 2010)

Wie sieht dein freigestelltes Logo im PS mit scharzem Hintergrund aus?
Du es mit der Farbselektion gemacht hast, kann es sein, dass er überall vereinzelte Pixel stehen gelassen hat.
Die siehst du dann halt erst mit dem Schwarzen Hintergrund. Ich würde eher das Lasso empfehlen...

Ansosnsten kann ich mich nur den anderen anschliessen: Ein Screenshot des gesammten Logos wäre sehr hilfreich.
Denn auf deinem Screenshot kann man nun wirklich nichts nützliches erkennen.

Gruss DeXxXtrin


----------

